# La Tuna Canyon from Griffith Park...



## mav616 (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone have info on these rides groups, times...etc....thanks...


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

*La Tuna canyon ride*

Its been a while but the ride starts at the north end of the LA zoo parking lot on Sundays at about 8:30. It starts off slow up Victory to San Fernando road, then Buena Vista to Glenoaks where it picks up a little. A couple of short sections on small side streets to La Tuna Canyon road. The ride gets stretched out going up La Tuna, some ride fast and some cruise up, it doesnt matter, they regroup at the top (about 12 miles so far) . Then its 4 miles of high speed downhill on Honolulu where the ride splits. Some go down into Glendale and back to the zoo, some head over towards Pasadena (Rose Bowl). Its a mellow ride, nothing like the Montrose or the Rose Bowl rides (but there a a lot of familiar faces). Usually a small group about 15-20 riders


----------



## PJB (Apr 1, 2006)

Actualy there are two groups, the fast group @ 8:30 and social pace group right after.


----------

